# My male pigeon mated with TWO females?



## pakistan (Jun 8, 2011)

My pigeon already has a mate and they've had eggs several times. I just saw them mating, then the next day, I saw him go up to a female pigeon with no mate and start mating with her. I can't find anything on this. Help?
His mate was just eating food next to them...


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

pakistan said:


> My pigeon already has a mate and they've had eggs several times. I just saw them mating, then the next day, I saw him go up to a female pigeon with no mate and start mating with her. I can't find anything on this. Help?
> His mate was just eating food next to them...


Maybe they're mormons?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It happens. Males will pretty much mate with whatever lets him. I have a trio in my old bird loft right now.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yup got a few younger males that do that, can't seem to deside who they want to be with, same with the young hens they walk around the males all pretty & flirty and who could resist right


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The other hen will lay eggs and may not get help from this cock bird in incubation and bringing up the squabs. So don't be surprised.

Male pigeons will not miss a chance to mate with other hens, passing own genes to another generation is a priority in the animal kingdom. Most of the cases the male will only support his original hen in incubation.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

horseart4u said:


> yup got a few younger males that do that, can't seem to deside who they want to be with, same with the young hens they walk around the males all pretty & flirty and who could resist right


Girls are always doing that...walking around all pretty and flirty and stuff.


----------



## pakistan (Jun 8, 2011)

LOL...i am just wondering whter the male pigeon will remain with the first mate or will it fly off with his new found love??? 

help please


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

you need another male, simple as that


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a black pigeon that always get hens to my loft. I don't know how he did it. And I had a Hen RC that was with a Silver. Then I decided to get her with a Blue Bar. When I released them all together, I had a clutch of the Blue Bar and the next one of the Silver lol.


----------



## albsej (Nov 25, 2021)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It happens. Males will pretty much mate with whatever lets him. I have a trio in my old bird loft right now.


i have one cock mating with two hens and now even i gave a nest to the other one she still going to share the nest with the other one who is on incubation now.


----------



## albsej (Nov 25, 2021)

pakistan said:


> My pigeon already has a mate and they've had eggs several times. I just saw them mating, then the next day, I saw him go up to a female pigeon with no mate and start mating with her. I can't find anything on this. Help?
> His mate was just eating food next to them...


Mine with 2 hen and worse is they are sharing the same nest currently so i dont know if the eggs will be incubated properly i am just waiting after 18 days and see.


----------

